# Got A Pic of a Nice One



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Finally got a pretty good picture of this one.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, I'd say that's a pretty nice one!....


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Game cam pic or pic you took?


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

T_rout said:


> Game cam pic or pic you took?


Pic my son took with his phone through his binoculars.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Big 8 here.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry here is the picture.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Big 10 with a drop. Deer movement was fantastic this weekend.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Call me a dumb a** but we should be seeing pics of deer on the bed of a truck instead of pics of deer on a sendero!!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

T_rout said:


> Call me a dumb a** but we should be seeing pics of deer on the bed of a truck instead of pics of deer on a sendero!!


We did kill 3 bucks this weekend. One 8pt that would score about 110 and dressed 165 pounds, one 7pt that wouldn't bust 100 and dressed 152, and one 9pt that was about 120 and dressed 185. Also shot 5 does!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful deer as always my brother! Brett


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

One more.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I want on...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I could just go drool and take pics and never fire a shot!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Deer!


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Great looking deer sir!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

The deer in the first picture looks very similar to one I've seen in several dreams. Glad to know he really does exist.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Showed up in the front yard today.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure I could let that one walk......helluva deer.....

what's your guess on score?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't have enough boolits loaded up for this!

Â©


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Brete said:


> Not sure I could let that one walk......helluva deer.....
> 
> what's your guess on score?


Daughter is really itching to pull the plug on him. He gets a pass for another year unless he starts going downhill at the end of the season.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good gawd. That is one heck of an animal.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Brete said:


> Not sure I could let that one walk......helluva deer.....
> 
> what's your guess on score?


I don't even try to guess anymore. I am always way off in both directions.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome bucks!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd be happy just leaving the rifle at home and shooting with only my camera. Great bucks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't ever let me sit on your porch.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

good looking deer


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> Don't ever let me sit on your porch.


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Call me crazy but I prefer that 8......I love a big 8


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

WESTTU said:


> Call me crazy but I prefer that 8......I love a big 8


I'm calling you crazy. Each & to his own. There both super nice.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Give him 4-5 more years and he will be a shooter. Man, what a deer.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful deer and pretty country as well. What county is this?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> Showed up in the front yard today.


nice high or low fence,


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice bucks


----------



## Gumbo Man (Feb 18, 2013)

Awsome deer. My cardiologist as asked me to stay away from deer like that!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's one hell of a buck for sure. If I let that guy walk I promise I'd find him after some little buck ran an antler up under a rib and killed him!!! I hope you get to se what he looks like next year. Thanks for posting his pic. Baker


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

A big congrats to you bud!!! very fine specimens!! enjoy your dream and best of luck to your daughter this year and hope she keeps nagging you!

bravo!


----------

